# Spree und  Havel: Angel-Streit aus "Urzeiten"



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Spree und Havel: Angel-Streit aus "Urzeiten" - Vom Recht zu fischen „flussauff und -nider“ ​*
Man hat es zwar im Hinterkopf, auch ich bin damit immer wieder konfrontiert bei Recherchen, auf welch alte Dokumente sich teilweise Fischereirechte beziehen. 

Sehr schön - auch mit den hier scheinbar erfreulichen Auswirkungen für Angler, billigere Angelkarten - hat das die Berliner Zeitung ausgeführt im Artikel:
Historischer Angel-Streit Vom Recht zu fischen „flussauff und -nider“


*ABSOLUT LESENSWERT!!*

Denn nach der Berliner Zeitung hat der Verkauf von Angelkarten an Spree und Havel etwas mit dem (mir bis dato unekabnnten) Albrecht dem Bären zu tun.

Einem Askanier-Fürsten, der nach 1150 Brandenburg christianisierte, 1157 die Mark gründete und bis zu seinem Tode 1170 regierte.

Das zu der Zeit verliehene Fischereiprivileg wurde dann in einer Urkunde von 1393 auch für die 100 Jahre zuvor entstandene Doppelstadt Berlin/Cölln festgeschrieben.

Weil es viele verschiedene Gruppen gab, welche solche Privilegien und Rechte erhielten, zudem durch verschiedene Staaten/Rechtsnormen immer wieder auch Rechte und Rechtsprechung geändert wurden, gibt es wohl momentan noch einige schwebende Verfahren unter "Fischrechtsinhabern".

Die Berliner Zeitung meint dazu, dass dieser "Schwebezustand" gut für die Angler wäre, da man deswegen die Karten hierorts preisgünstig bekommen würde.

Was letztlich mit dem pragmatisch-freundlichen Umgang Albrechts des Bären und seiner Nachfolger mit seinen Kietzern zu tun habe.

---------------------------------------------​
Einfache Nachfrage eines Schwaben (bekanntermaßen erotisches Verhältnis zum Geld) an Berliner/Potsdamer Angler bei uns:
Bezahlt ihr wirklich so wenig für die genannten Gewässerabschnitte an an Spree und Havel und habt preiswertes Angeln??

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spree und  Havel: Angel-Streit aus "Urzeiten"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einfache Nachfrage eines Schwaben (bekanntermaßen erotisches Verhältnis zum Geld) an Berliner/Potsdamer Angler bei uns:
> Bezahlt ihr wirklich so wenig für die genannten Gewässerabschnitte an an Spree und Havel und habt preiswertes Angeln??
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner




Psssssstttt  ja. Allerdings haben wir viele Gewässer in Berlin (und Umgebung). Summiert für alle ergibt das aber auch eine große Summe.


http://www.fischersozietaet.de/kunden-service/online-shop/angelkarten-berlin.html

Um das mal zu verdeutlichen habe ich einen Link zur Gewässerübersicht beigefügt.

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Po...565f8980baaec9b!8m2!3d52.3905689!4d13.0644729

Von Stadt Brandenburg bis Stadtgrenze Ende Potsdam (Anfang Berlin) Gewässer Havel 20 Euro/Jahr



Hier die Poolgewässer LAV BRB
Alle DAV Gewässer in Brandenburg ~85€ pro Jahr
http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/gewaesserverzeichnisliste

Grafische Ansicht
http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/gewaesserverzeichniskarte


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spree und  Havel: Angel-Streit aus "Urzeiten"*

ZAHLEN nennen !! ;-))

aaah, preiswert dann nur für diese Teilstrecke??

Davon ab, ist das trotzdem alles sehr interessant zu lesen, welche Rechte aus dem finstersten Frühmittelalter heute noch gelten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spree und  Havel: Angel-Streit aus "Urzeiten"*

Hab ich gerade als Link bekommen, zum nachgucken wg. Kosten (DANKE an den User!), wird euch natürlich NICHT vorenthalten:
http://www.fischersozietaet.de/angelkarten/einzelgebiete.html


----------



## Darket (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spree und  Havel: Angel-Streit aus "Urzeiten"*

Bis auf ein paar spezielle Gewässer (Seen) sind die Kartenpreise hier insgesamt sehr human und bei Verbandsgewässern v.a. auch in Kopplung oft günstig oder gänzlich zusatzkostenfrei zu haben. Aber es stimmt natürlich auch, dass die vielen Teilstrecken es teilweise kostenintensiv machen können. Andererseits: wir sind ja eine wasserreiche Stadt, wer schafft es schon da alles zu befischen? Ich hab in Berlin eigentlich immer nur Karten für die zentrale Stadtspree(Verbandsgewässer und gratis, wenn man Brandenburg auch hat - was ich habe), weil das quasi vor der Tür ist und für eine Kanalstrecke(Ich glaub 25 Euro/Jahr), an der ich gern mit nem Kumpel bin, weil das für den nahe ist und man da gute Barsche fängt.


----------



## blassauge (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spree und  Havel: Angel-Streit aus "Urzeiten"*

Also ich finde die hiesigen Preise für die Havelkarte inkl. der durchflossenen Seen mehr als günstig...fast schon geschenkt. 20€ kostet sie im Laden, wenn man wie ich auch noch im Verein ist bekommt man sie für 5€...und das für ca. 70km Gewässer (Landesgrenze Berlin bis zur Stadt Brandenburg Schleuse irgendwas) . Das passt schon. Leider können sich die ansässigen wohl nicht einigen und deshalb besteht im gesamten Bereich ein Nachtangelverbot. Also ist eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang das Angeln nicht mehr legal. Aber dennoch bin ich mit der Gesamtsituation recht zufrieden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spree und  Havel: Angel-Streit aus "Urzeiten"*

Bei uns in B-W ists teurer und wir haben ÜBERALL Nachtangelverbot - da habts ihr Berliner doch ganz nett, oder?


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spree und  Havel: Angel-Streit aus "Urzeiten"*

Das mit dem Nachtangelverbot gilt nicht für die Verbandsgewässer. (Berlin und BRB) Und das sind viele.
siehe: http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/gewaesserverzeichniskarte

Bei den Nichtverbandsgewässer in Berlin gibt es bei Kauf der "großen" Karte ebenfalls die Möglichkeit zum Nachtangeln.

Nachtangelverbot gilt somit nur für den Bereich Brandenburg für für die gepachteten "Fischereigenossenschafts-Gewässer"
Aber auch hier gibt es einige Gewässer wo man die Nachtzusatzerlaubnis zukaufen kann.

Nur für die Schwaben...>)
Eine Zubuchung von Poolgewässern aus einen anderen (neuem) Bundesland kostet zwischen 5 und 10 Euro/Jahr pro Bundesland. Anzahl der Poolgewässer >100 (incl. Nachtangelerlaubnis)


PS: Wir können Angelkarten auch Online aufs Handy kaufen...
https://www.angelkarten.com/sofortkauf-angelkarte-digital-2017


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spree und  Havel: Angel-Streit aus "Urzeiten"*

Dabei hätten das doch wir Schwaben alles viel eher verdient als ihr Berliner ;-))))


----------



## schlotterschätt (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spree und  Havel: Angel-Streit aus "Urzeiten"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dabei hätten das doch wir Schwaben alles viel eher verdient als ihr Berliner ;-))))



.....und Ihr hättet damit auch vieeeel mehr *verdient* als die Berliner.  :q


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Spree und  Havel: Angel-Streit aus "Urzeiten"*

Deshalb bin ich auch schon weg aus Berlin... 
Wir haben nur leider kein Meer...


----------

